# Minor vaginal prolapse



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This has only come up today, just as she is entering labor, so I’m not too worried. It goes right back in when she stands up. I wanted to post pictures so that people can see what a minor vaginal prolapse looks like, and know that as long as it goes back in, it’s okay


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm, is that not showing up? I'll have to try again. First pic is of the prolapse, second of when she is standing back up.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oops, sorry for posting twice! At first the pics of the first post weren't showing up for me :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Most of the time small prolapses don't cause any problems during delivery.... it's the large vaginal prolapses that can inhibit the cervix from dilation.

Your doe certainly looks to be very ready to unload that litter! Good Luck


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks, liz, we're praying all goes well


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We see this commonly in dairy cattle (older like 7 yrs+) just prior to calving. When the muscles and ligs relax. Doesn't normally create any problem for them at all even after parturition.

ETA: 

Hopefully someone's mind will be at ease now.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mamadoulawife (Apr 18, 2013)

Just wanting to say thank you for the question and thank you for the answer. I have a first time freshener who has some bulging and I'm worried about uterine prolapse. Sounds like everything will be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, minor prolapses are OK, just keep an eye on it. 

Happy Kidding


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that with us all.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Turned out she had quads, so no wonder things were popping out! :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That'll do it!! Carrying large litters makes everything pop out


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a smaller doe that had quads last year and had a slight prolapse like your girl  I was pretty freaked out at first! LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So was I, but I remembered reading on here that it was okay as long as it went back in. Poor girl got tired of me staring back there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I know what you mean! My girl was like "get lost ma!" and would keep walking away hehe!


----------



## englewoodcowboy (May 14, 2013)

I have a doe that has a slightly larger prolapse than that, but it is only when she lays down and rolls on her side. She is just over a year old and this is her first kidding. She is due any day but no signs of contractions yet. The prolapse also disappears as soon as she rols back upright from her side or stands and looks as if nothing is wrong at all. Should I be concerned?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If it is getting dirty, I would just rinse it off with water. If it goes back in, I think it should be okay  Do you have a pic?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yup, had the same thing happen a few years back. Very tiny doe.

Here is a picture:










She had three cute little kiddos, no problem.

I have found wet sugar is wonderful for small prolapses in any animal


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep! Busy Bee is such a tiny girl, it's amazing she held those kids in there as long as she did. Very proud of her momma skills.


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Sooooo glad you posted pictures for prolapse. I had read, but wasn't really sure on the difference of a small prolapse and a large one. Thank you very much.


----------



## englewoodcowboy (May 14, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in responding. I spoke with my Vet and she said the minor prolapse is nothing serious so long as it goes back in whenever she moves from the position of causing it to protrude. So far, so good on the goats end but I surely thought she would be the next to kid, well they haveme fooled, the one that was showing the least and expected her to be the last to kid delivered a blue eyed white with black spots billy. I will make him a wither in the future as he will be harvested for our use. I will have nannies for sale this year that I would also be willing to trade for other percentage Kiko does. All of my goats are percentage Kiko's, my Billy is 100% but his mom was not registered though I could go back and have that done if need be. All of my nannies are 75% Kikos if anyone is interested.


----------



## tyetye98 (Sep 27, 2013)

*minor prolapsed uterus*

My girl has a larger one and when she stands up it disappears! She won't stay laid down so I can get a picture! I am worried, will this continue to happen, get worse, or will this weakness pass to her kids? Please help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is full of kids and that is the weakest point to push out. She will kid just fine and that probably is not an inheritable thing.


----------

